# Cowan Lake



## Kyle beadley

Have an opportunity to go fishing tomorrow looking to try a new to me lake. What are the current conditions of Cowan Lake?


----------



## Nick DeWald

Muddy but not hardly high at all. probably 1.5ft. vis.


----------



## Nick DeWald

or less


----------



## Harry1959

Anybody else seen Cowan today? I actually like dingy or stained water. Don’t like actually muddy or brown colored. Thanks


----------



## laynhardwood

I was also wondering how Cowan was looking. I’ll be down Saturday to mess around for a while. I hope it’s not a straight mud pit.


----------



## DLarrick

I haven't seen it but I couldn't imagine its a mud pit. I will have the kayak there on Saturday.


----------



## BMagill

I may also be there in a yak on Saturday. Crappie should be coming on...


----------



## Harry1959

I went to Cowan Saturday. It was slightly muddy to heavily stained, fishable. Hopefully looking better by now. Bite was a little slow with fish scattered between 3-12 fow.... didn’t catch any good ones


----------



## 510thousandths

Won't have ever seen cowan until this sunday in the kayak...looks like it will be crowded.


----------



## laynhardwood

Thanks, How many of you guys are fishing the tourney put on by Brian Tacy from Strictly Sail? I am upgrading to the Hobie PA 14 and then dipping it in Cowan afterwards to prefish a little.


----------



## Airdx33

also curious about cowan conditions ....anyone know the water temperature ? looking get on some largies


----------



## Harry1959

55-57 temp on my sonar Saturday afternoons


----------



## Skankycookie

I'll be there pre fishing Saturday. Sunday is looking pretty nice

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood

Cool, I will see you down there I’m sure.


----------



## Skankycookie

laynhardwood said:


> Cool, I will see you down there I’m sure.


I got an olive green PA with a white cooler on the back. Come say hi! 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood

I am picking up my olive green PA 14 Saturday before hitting Cowan


----------



## DLarrick

Tough day for me. Wind once again made it hard to stay on them. Also took me a while to find them. Fished a few spots shollower without a fish that I normally pick a few off of. First fish came deeper fishing about 11' down on minnows. Might have just been the depth change but also switched from a pink jig head to an unpainted one when the bites really started. Picked through probably 15 to get these three keepers.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4meat

Does anybody know what the spillway looks like


----------



## BMagill

Great job DL! I got skunked and so did most of the folks I talked to yesterday at Cowan; tough bite for sure.


----------



## Tom 513

I have to give a shout out to a friend, Kyle King for winning the Cowan tourney today, being a newbie at tourney fishing and yak fishing you did great and a fat 20" got big fish.


----------



## laynhardwood

Nice Job Kyle! Cowan is a fun lake to fish but this winter weather is making everyplace tough. A 20” fish is a tank nice work! I was going to fish that event and bought a new kayak from Brian the day before. I don’t know the area well and found no one that could or would register it until Monday. I drove about 3hours north of Cincinnati to get it registered and then just decided to fish local. Hopefully i see you guys in future events. Which trails do you fish or plan on fishing this season?


----------



## 510thousandths

That was a tough day, got 1early, spent the rest of the day trying to find another...lots of casts, nothing more.


----------



## BMagill

I have never fished a kayak tournament or caught a crappie from Indian Lake, but I think I am going to enter some of the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail crappie tournament there this Saturday. They have some other events I may enter as well, including a Cincinnati based bass tournament May 12.


----------



## laynhardwood

Good I’ll see you at the May 12th event. Good luck next weekend on the crappie


----------



## Harry1959

Do you guys know recent surface temp?


----------



## Tom 513

laynhardwood said:


> Good I’ll see you at the May 12th event. Good luck next weekend on the crappie


If memory serves me correctly I was told 48 degrees in the morning


----------



## Tom 513

Anyone been to Cowan this week? looking for a crappie report also is the Fishing pole on regular hours now?


----------



## swohiofiaherman

Tom 513 said:


> Anyone been to Cowan this week? looking for a crappie report also is the Fishing pole on regular hours now?


Was there yesterday. Did not see any crappie caught.


----------



## 9Left

swohiofiaherman said:


> Was there yesterday. Did not see any crappie caught.



... You might want to take a look at your name and correct the spelling…


----------



## Tom 513

We managed a hand full this morning, tuff bite, cold water and a breeze that wore out my batteries. I'm sure it will improve with the high temps this week.
















Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

That breeze is what kept me off cowan today. Way to find a few. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959

Do you know surface temp today?


----------



## swohiofiaherman

9Left said:


> ... You might want to take a look at your name and correct the spelling…


I found that typo only after I registered to the site, and it was too late... lol


----------



## Tom 513

Harry1959 said:


> Do you know surface temp today?


54 degrees and stained

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959

Thanks Tom


----------



## Harry1959

Went to Cowan today. Was surprised the surface temp already 62-64, this afternoon. Caught about 12. 6 that I call keepers


----------



## Tom 513

Harry1959 said:


> Went to Cowan today. Was surprised the surface temp already 62-64, this afternoon. Caught about 12. 6 that I call keepers


Im envious, dang work always runing my day. Did they move shallower then 10ft yet?

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959

Yes, But scattered out


----------



## laynhardwood

They will be starting to do the sacred dance any day now


----------



## Tom 513

Speaking of the sacred dance, I thought I would share a pic of a egg sac of a girl I cleaned from last Sunday. Now I had always thought that the more veins that are visable the closer they are to spawning, maybe some crappie guys can weight in on this? I did notice the egg sac was swallen and larger than normal, so i am assuming they are just waiting for consistent water temps to start spawning. I might add the crappie ive caught the past month or so have all been females, maybe the boys are still deep waiting for there cue to do there deed. I d love to hear everyones opinion.









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybird6123

Tomorrow will be first time at Cowan Lake. Any good spots on the lake for crappie?


----------



## Bob Owens

Tom 513 said:


> Speaking of the sacred dance, I thought I would share a pic of a egg sac of a girl I cleaned from last Sunday. Now I had always thought that the more veins that are visable the closer they are to spawning, maybe some crappie guys can weight in on this? I did notice the egg sac was swallen and larger than normal, so i am assuming they are just waiting for consistent water temps to start spawning. I might add the crappie ive caught the past month or so have all been females, maybe the boys are still deep waiting for there cue to do there deed. I d love to hear everyones opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


males should go shallow first and yes I have always heard the more red veins you could see on the eggs the closer they were to spawning.


----------

